# Sax Parser Performance



## SandmaN27 (2. Mrz 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand einen Trick um die Performance des Sax Parsers speziell bei großen XML-Dateien (ca. 200-300 MB) zu verbessern?

Würde mir sehr weiterhelfen... Danke im Voraus...


----------



## Noctarius (2. Mrz 2011)

SAX Parser sind doch schon extrem schnell. Sonst kannst du nur noch eine Implementierung des Pull-Parsers nutzen (z.B. StaX). Alternativ andere SAX Implementierung?


----------



## musiKk (2. Mrz 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> SAX Parser sind doch schon extrem schnell.



Hätte ich auch gesagt.

Von welchen Zeiträumen reden wir hier? Braucht der Vorgang eine Sekunde? Dann weiß ich nicht, wie viel man noch herausholen kann. Eine Minute? Dann ist es definitiv ein Problem der Anwendung.


----------

